# Playing with extension tubes.



## zombiesniper (Feb 14, 2019)

rock by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Pencil by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Paper towel by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Chalk by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 14, 2019)

Cool, really like the pencil.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 14, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 14, 2019)

I vote for the pencil too!


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 14, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 14, 2019)

Now try getting a reversing ring and reverse your lens........


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 14, 2019)

Not a bad idea....wonder if they make one for the 500. lol


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 14, 2019)

zombiesniper said:


> Not a bad idea....wonder if they make one for the 500. lol



Actually, reversing a 500 will do you little good.  If you _really _want to get close, reverse wide-angles instead.


----------



## Jeff G (Feb 14, 2019)

Nice macros!


----------



## Fujidave (Feb 15, 2019)

Great set of macros, but really love the pencil shot.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 15, 2019)

Thank you.



480sparky said:


> zombiesniper said:
> 
> 
> > Not a bad idea....wonder if they make one for the 500. lol
> ...


I know. It'll actually do the revers and make everything seem really far away. I always laugh when kids see the lens and want to look down the wrong end.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 15, 2019)

Very nice, and another vote for the pencil.

What I've done is mount the 50 on the camera, then reverse-coupled the 24 to the 50.  Initially, I used gaffing tape but have since spent the $6 and got a thread coupler.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 15, 2019)

Nice - amazing how the perception of texture changes as you magnify.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 15, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 15, 2019)

Nice job zombie. I had to look to see if you used the 500 on that pencil. lol


----------



## otherprof (Feb 15, 2019)

zombiesniper said:


> rock by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Another vote for the pencil!


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 15, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## petrochemist (Feb 15, 2019)

I love both the 'rock' & the pencil - the others aren't quite as interesting but are still very well done.



snowbear said:


> Very nice, and another vote for the pencil.
> 
> What I've done is mount the 50 on the camera, then reverse-coupled the 24 to the 50.  Initially, I used gaffing tape but have since spent the $6 and got a thread coupler.



 I generally prefer a 50mm reversed on something a bit longer - my 100mm or 90mm macros work well, and give similar magnifictaion to your combination but sometimes I'll try longer still... I definitely think the coupler is worth the money - a very small extra to keep in your bag for when you want just that little bit more magnification.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 15, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## DigiFilm (Feb 21, 2019)

Nice set, macro is fun! I got a set of tubes and a Raynox 250 for Christmas, haven't done much with them yet, just goofed around when the Christmas tree was still up. Looking forward to some insect shots this summer, and want to learn focus stacking.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 21, 2019)

Thank you.

I have a lot of practice before anything will be to my liking.


----------

